# PHP+Htdig Probleme bei der Suche



## prostAta (21. November 2005)

Halli Hallo,
wie immer habe ich das Problem, das ich nicht genau weiss wohin mit meinem
Post. Da es nur teilweise PHP betrifft und zum größten Teil htdig an sich ist, kann es ja fast nur hier rein gehören. Wenn nicht, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.

Nun zu meinem Problem. Ich versuche nun schon länger Htdig auf meiner Homepage
zum laufen zu kriegen. An sich funktioniert es, d.h. man kann suchen und man findet,
so wie es bei einer Suchmaschine sein sollte  , nur leider auch Menü Einträge.
Wenn ich also nach Produkte suche, findet er ebenfalls 3 Einträge die in meiner
Navigation stehen. Nun habe ich versucht mit

```
<!--htdig_noindex-->
<!--/htdig_noindex-->
```
den Include meiner Navigation zu übergehen so das dieses nicht indiziert wird. 
Aber oh staune, es klappt natürlich nicht. 
Das Archiv der Htdig Mailingliste sowie die Suchfunktion haben mir bis jetzt nicht helfen können und nun hoffe ich hier auf Hilfe.

Gruss


----------

